# empire mortar question



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hi everyone,

is it worth taking mortar and why?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The mortar is one of the best artillery pieces in the game, Especially with an engineer nearby. 
With the changes in how artillery works in this edition and the focus on large blocks of infantry plus the Engineer reroll it's suprisingly acurate and against weak infantry it can wreak havoc on low toughness troops.
I normally have 2 or 3 in my Empire force.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The mortar is so good and underpriced with a master engineer covering it and maybe one or two other war machines that Jervis (rumored to be one of the new empire book authores) has said that they will reduce the template size to 3" from the current 5". A mortar is just too good right now with the size of the template and the armour save reduction it gives in the context of 8th edition where a lot of armies run larger units and horde formations and death stars. The ideal is to run two cannons with two mortars at 2500 points; the cannons kill high value larger targets and do counter-battery fire while the mortars splat the blocks of core units and lower T3 ot T4 elite infantry and cav units you need to cut down to size. Two mortar hits on a dark elf spearman unit used for a lvl 4 with sac dagger can almost entirely nerf the benefits of the sac dagger and help with the extra dispel dice from warriors priests or arch lector to shut down the dark elf magic phase.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks guys.

i was planning to make a 800pts empire army with 3 mortars and 1 helstorm/hellblaster for shits and giggles and to decimate my opponents who usually play VC or TK.

i didnt know about the 5" template as i dont have hte army book yet, so thats a massive plus


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah... don't do that if you want to keep your friends. Its massively undercosted, so using multiples in a small game is not a friendly thing to do.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye true, but they are a nice bunch of people so it shouldnt be to much of a problem. and only my wizard will be able to deal with the hexwraiths one brings


----------

